# Aquaclear 70 vs Emperor 280 For 50 Gallon Tank



## avalanche333 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Aquaclear 70 vs Emperor 280 For 50 Gallon Tank*​
Aquaclear 701184.62%Emperor 280215.38%Other00.00%


----------



## avalanche333 (Sep 22, 2009)

I currently have the Marineland Penguin 200 filter and am looking to replace it with either the Aquaclear 70 or Emperor 280 for my 50 gallon Cichlid tank. It's one of the taller corner tank.

The Penguin filter has worked ok for the last couple years but has always been a little noisey. Now its gotten so loud I want to replace it.

I personally have never been big fan of the Bio-Wheel as there have been a couple times I've needed to replace it because it gets warped. So right off the bad I'm leaning toward the Aquaclear 70.

On the other hand I have a Emperor 400 on my larger 75 gallon tank and its been working well. Although I do find it to be a little loud.

Since I don't know much about the Aquaclear models I was hoping to get some feedback. Review look good for both filters so I'm finding it to be a harder decision to make than I'd like.

Or perhaps someone has other suggestion? What I really want is a filter that is very quiet and reliable.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

I've had my AquaClear for several years with no major problems. My only suggestion is to keep the filter very clean, meaning the propeller and intake. Mine occasionally gets jammed up if I neglect it... :lol: Other than that, they are really really nice filters. My water is crystal clear. Another nice thing about AquaClears is that they have plenty of room for filter media (sponge and carbon, ect...) 
One final thing. You were saying that you wanted to replace your current filter. Remember to NOT throw away the current media, and use it to seed the new filter with bacteria.
Good luck with that,

Manoah Marton


----------



## chrisFewell (Feb 3, 2009)

I have the 280 on my 56g tank in my room. it has no fish in it right now and the **** thing is so loud i have to turn it off at night. Even when there were fish in it, I still turned the filter off at night to sleep. Go with the Aquaclear 70. I will either be getting a 110 for it or a cannister filter for it as soon as my 125 is finished.


----------



## avalanche333 (Sep 22, 2009)

Manoah Marton said:


> Remember to NOT throw away the current media, and use it to seed the new filter with bacteria.


How can I do this jumping from the Penguin to Auquaclear? They are very different filters.

Thanks for the input so far!


----------



## chrisFewell (Feb 3, 2009)

avalanche333 said:


> Manoah Marton said:
> 
> 
> > Remember to NOT throw away the current media, and use it to seed the new filter with bacteria.
> ...


tear the fabric off of the penguin filter and stuff it in the AQ70.


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

It can be just as efficient to run your new filter side-by-side with the old one for 3 weeks or so. After that time, just remove the old, unwanted filter.

If it were me (and what kind of fish and what kind of stocking levels I keep), I'd go with either filter (I like both) *BUT* I'd get 2 of them :thumb:


----------



## avalanche333 (Sep 22, 2009)

chrisFewell said:


> avalanche333 said:
> 
> 
> > Manoah Marton said:
> ...


Does it matter where/how I stuff it?


----------



## chrisFewell (Feb 3, 2009)

avalanche333 said:


> chrisFewell said:
> 
> 
> > avalanche333 said:
> ...


you can fold it inbetween the sponge and media if you wish. If your old one still runs I would just let them run side by side and let it seed the new filter.


----------



## avalanche333 (Sep 22, 2009)

So I got the Aquaclear 70 setup yesterday.
Seems to run reallty well with good flow.
I have cutout of my old filter in its place for now and will leave in for a month or so.

I'll probably remove carbon after a few weeks and replace with another spong or possibly more Bio.

I do find it to be a little on the loud side. You can really hear the pump buzzing away and when the top cover is put on its that much louder.

Is this expected or could there be somethnig wrong with it? I may just be being picky about it. The tank is in a smaller room so that may be why it seems loud. But the old Penguin (prior to breaking) seems to run a fair bit smoother.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Yes, the pump does buzz a little, but what I did to remedy the problem was wedge ball of cloth between the actual pump and the glass. A little un-professional, but it worked great for me, and if you have a back-ground, you don't see anything!
Good luck,

Manoah Marton


----------



## avalanche333 (Sep 22, 2009)

Manoah Marton said:


> Yes, the pump does buzz a little, but what I did to remedy the problem was wedge ball of cloth between the actual pump and the glass. A little un-professional, but it worked great for me, and if you have a back-ground, you don't see anything!
> Good luck,
> 
> Manoah Marton


I'll give that a try thanks!


----------



## rarefaction (Aug 6, 2009)

avalanche333 said:


> I do find it to be a little on the loud side. You can really hear the pump buzzing away and when the top cover is put on its that much louder.
> 
> Is this expected or could there be somethnig wrong with it?


This is normal, throw that cover away. The buzzing may get quieter after the impeller slimes up a bit. However you need to keep it pretty clean to keep it from clogging. I hear the AC70's are a bit louder than the 110, but it seems to be hit or miss. I think my 70 is noisey, but it does such a good job I deal with it.


----------



## avalanche333 (Sep 22, 2009)

rarefaction said:


> avalanche333 said:
> 
> 
> > I do find it to be a little on the loud side. You can really hear the pump buzzing away and when the top cover is put on its that much louder.
> ...


Ya I took cover off and that helps a lot. Now its running well and fairly quiet. I did the towel thing as suggested above. Not sure it helped but its there now lol.


----------

